# Sweet Water Archery Club Shoot Saturday 01/26/2013



## jrbowhuntr (Jan 16, 2013)

Well it is that time again, Bring your 3-D rigs and kill some foam. FL. is the next weekend.

When: Saturday 01,26,2013
Time: Sign up any time between 8 am-2 pm

(As long as you have payed and going to the frist target by 2:00 you can shoot.)

Where: Sweetwater Archery Club
7201 Cedar Mountain Road
Douglasville, Ga. 30135
(Across from the Douglasville Animal Shelter and the Douglasville Landfill)


----------



## GaBuckSlammer (Jan 16, 2013)

Hoping to work it out to be there. If so, it's gonna be early.


----------



## jrbowhuntr (Jan 21, 2013)

6 days and counting


----------



## KillZone (Jan 21, 2013)

Should be there !!


----------



## Hunter922 (Jan 21, 2013)

any youth class shooting at this one?


----------



## BowanaLee (Jan 21, 2013)

Don't get to excited if you see the old man driving in.


----------



## elsberryshooter (Jan 21, 2013)

We should be there early on Saturday . Looking forward to it


----------



## Deathat330fps (Jan 21, 2013)

I will be there with______ on


----------



## Mike7474 (Jan 21, 2013)

*Rules*

What's the entry fee and target distances?  I have never shot competitive archery and just may take a stab at it.


----------



## BowanaLee (Jan 22, 2013)

Mike7474 said:


> What's the entry fee and target distances?  I have never shot competitive archery and just may take a stab at it.



It'll be around 10.00 or 15.00 depending on what class you shoot. Show em your bow at the sign in table, they'll help you out as far as class. You can shoot for fun and shoot any distance you want. Most beginners start in the novice class though. It has a 30 yd max. You'll love it but beware, its habit forming.


----------



## KillZone (Jan 22, 2013)

Mike7474 said:


> What's the entry fee and target distances?  I have never shot competitive archery and just may take a stab at it.



Yes, agree with bowanna shoot novice class or for fun the first time.


----------



## jrbowhuntr (Jan 23, 2013)

Mike7474 said:


> What's the entry fee and target distances?  I have never shot competitive archery and just may take a stab at it.



$10 for fun, You can try it and if you like it, we can talk about the rules. I would shoot from the Blue stake (30yd) max from the target. You can even bring range finders if you want, as long as you shoot for fun.


----------



## BlackArcher (Jan 23, 2013)

Is it that time already?


----------



## jrbowhuntr (Jan 25, 2013)

Range set and less then 18 hours away
Till  time


----------



## elsberryshooter (Jan 25, 2013)

See you tomorrow , bright eyed and bushy tailed.


----------



## BowanaLee (Jan 26, 2013)

It was fun guys. See ya on the next one too.


----------



## cfrith7 (Jan 26, 2013)

Enjoyed shooting Sweetwater with some awesome 4Hers today!


----------



## Deathat330fps (Jan 26, 2013)

Post some scores


----------

